# Goat holding milk



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got a wonderful little doe who is usually an excellent and willing milker. But recently she stopped letting down all her milk. Last time she freshened I did not start milking her until her kids were weaned, but this year she has way too much for just the two kids so I've been milking her in the mornings. The first few times I milked her I got about 2 1/2 - 3 quarts. Then she started giving me less even though her udder is just as full. At first I thought she was just empty, but then something strange happened. I had only gotten about a quart and was about to take the milk in when her kids pranced by. Her empty lower udder and deflated little teats filled like a couple of balloons while the previously hard upper udder disappeared. I milked almost 2 more quarts out of her. The next day she did the same thing so we brought the kids in again to encourage her to let down. Unfortunately, she was onto us by the third day. We tried giving her extra alfalfa pellets and that worked only once. Now I finally know what it means when a goat "won't let her milk down"! 

Bumping and massaging the udder doesn't seem to help very much. For the last couple of days I've only been getting 1 quart or less even though her udder still looks quite full when I put her out. I know she's saving for the babies, but they don't need as much as she's producing and I hate letting her out to browse with that big udder. We have a lot of scrub oak and the udders tend to get scratched up when they're too full. Does anyone have suggestions on how to convince her to let that milk down?


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Can you let one kid nurse while you empty the other side? I know that can be a bit difficult, and works with cows/calves, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Problem is, she feeds the kids so well they aren't hungry in the morning (I don't separate at night). I've offered to let them drink before I milk but they're far more interested in jumping in my lap and and chewing my hair.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you get your vet to give (sell, of course) you some oxytocin? It is an injectable that makes them let their milk down. It is a really small amount (1cc) that you give, does not effect the milk and after a couple of times, they generally will not try and hold the milk back. 

I ship milk and don't have time to waste with silly goats that want to hold back milk. Oxy works great. (and is all with the vet approval).


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Damfino, I am having the same issue with a FF. I separate the kids at night and milk in the morning. I milk what I can then when I let all the goats & kids out to pasture they immediately go to nursing. When I bring them in at night she only gives me a few sqirts and her Udder is nice & soft, empty so I know she is holding in the morning. I wonder if she still will after the kids are weaned???


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It may be a couple of weeks before I have time to run into the vet for oxytocin. I'm not sure if they'll prescribe for this or not but I can ask. 

I'm guessing this will pass the minute these kids are weaned (but that's going to be at least two more months). Petunia is normally a very willing and eager milker. In fact, at first she was withholding milk from her kids and saving it for me! But now that she's into full blown motherhood mode she's not so sure she wants to share. 

My conspiracy theory: The milk stopped flowing the day my in-laws arrived last week. They left this morning. If she starts sharing again tomorrow I'll know the real story! :evil:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep us updated on the inlaw theory! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday morning: 2 1/2 cups (the most paltry amount of milk from this doe EVER). 

Today: 2 1/2 quarts. 

I guess Petunia isn't one for sharing outside her immediate family. I'm glad I'm part of her immediate family! :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Yesterday morning: 2 1/2 cups (the most paltry amount of milk from this doe EVER).
> 
> Today: 2 1/2 quarts.
> 
> I guess Petunia isn't one for sharing outside her immediate family. I'm glad I'm part of her immediate family! :lol:


Oh. My. Word! What a silly goat!! :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

And that's the rest of the story. .....

Funny. At least you are getting more milk.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This morning I got almost 2 quarts _after_ I watched her nurse her kids. Looks like it's definitely an in-law problem!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope your in laws don't follow TGS forums! :wink:


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Wish I could say the same although I can't complain, I'm getting 6 pounds from my girl and she still holds some for her twins. Good momma I guess! She really is sharing.


----------

